# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Η μάινα πάει σε νέο σπίτι...

## Nikkk

Σήμερα ο Χρήστος, η μάινα του πατέρα μου, πήγε Χανιά. 'Ηταν μόνη σχεδόν όλη τη μέρα, ελπίζω εκεί που θα μείνει να περάσει καλύτερα!! Πολύ φάτσα ο τύπος, τρελά τα σφυρίγματα του αλλά δυστυχώς είναι κ αυτό μια ψυχούλα που χρειάζεται πολύ χρόνο. 'Αραγε πως θα του φανούν οι 5 ώρες δρόμος;;;  :Happy:

----------


## Efthimis98

Η μαινα σου οταν παει στα Χανια που θα παει;Σε ζωολογικο κηπο;;;

Τελος παντων χαιρομαι πολυ που αποφασισες να κανεις ενα τετοιο καλο!!!Συνχαριτηρια!!!!

----------


## Nikkk

By nikkkm at 2011-08-22

By nikkkm at 2011-08-22

----------


## Nikkk

Ζωολογικό κήπο;; 'Οχι...'Ενας νεαρός τον πήρε, φάνηκε με πολλή όρεξη, άλλωστε για να ξεκινήσει να κάνει τόσο δρόμο απ'τη μια άκρη της Κρήτης στην άλλη, το ήθελε πραγματικά...

----------


## Efthimis98

Α,οκ τοτε.....χεχε...προφανως θα εχει μερακι!!!

----------


## mitsman

Πλακα μας κανεις??? απο την Ναξο θα ερχομουν αν το ηξερα,.... χα χα χα χα

Ευχομαι να περασει καλα το πουλακι σου και να ασχοληθουν οσο πρεπει!!!!

Γεια σου Χρηστο!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Καλή τύχη στο πουλάκι

----------


## Gull

> Ζωολογικό κήπο;; 'Οχι...'Ενας νεαρός τον πήρε, φάνηκε με πολλή όρεξη, άλλωστε για να ξεκινήσει να κάνει τόσο δρόμο απ'τη μια άκρη της Κρήτης στην άλλη, το ήθελε πραγματικά...


σε εναν ζωολογικο κηπο θα ταν πολυ καλυτερα...τωρα θα παραμεινει στο κλουβακι της...κριμα...

----------


## Nikkk

Βασικά σ'εμένα οι λέξεις "ζωολογικός κήπος" δε μου φέρνουν στο μυαλό όμορφες καταστάσεις ζώων...'Ισως γιατί αυτούς τους λίγους που έχω δει δεν ήταν κ ό,τι καλύτερο...

----------


## Gull

ουτε εμενα.αλλα ουτε και το μαινοκλουβο μου φερε στο μυαλο ομορφη κατασταση...πολυ καλυτερη η κλουβα των 50 τετραγωνικων με δεντρα και αλλες μαινες παρεα!

----------


## zack27

Καλη τυχη να εχει και να περναει ομορφα!!!

το καλυτερο θα ηταν να ειναι ελευθερο στη φυση τα εχουμε πει ξανα!!!
ας ελπισουμε οτι θα ειναι σε καλα χερια!!!

----------


## christos78

Γεια σου Νικη|||Μην ανησυχεις δεν θα εχει κανενα προβλημα το πουλι κ γω τον δικο μου που κατεβηκα ιεραπετρα(ειμαστε κ πατριωτακια) για 15 μερες τον πηρα οπως παντα μαζι μου-αρκει να ημαστε λογικοι κ να μην θετουμε σε κινδυνο το ζωακι.

----------


## vagelis76

Βρε πέρασε από Ρέθυμνο ο Χρηστάρας και δε σταμάτησε για ένα δροσερό νερό????
Καλά να περνάει στα όμορφα Χανιά !!!!!

Πήγε σε χέρια που γράφουν και εδώ,Νίκη?????

----------


## warlock

Κούκλα Κούκλα ! 
Να κάνω μία άσχετη ερώτηση? Παλιά οι μάινες ήταν της μόδας και αγοράζονταν πολύ φτηνά σε σχέση με την τιμή που έχουν τώρα .Αυτό έγινε γιατί σταμάτησαν το εμπόριο από Ανατολή .Θυμάται κανείς γιατί ?

----------


## Gull

γιατι οπως εχει γινει και με αλλα ειδη απαγορευτηκε η εξαγωγη αγριων αιχμαλωτισμενων πουλιων απο τη πατριδα τους.τωρα για να βρεις μαινα σημαινει οτι θα ναι εκτροφειου γι αυτο ειναι και πολυ πιο ακριβη.το ιδιο εγινε και με τους καρδιναλιους.αν και παλι τοτε που τους φερνανε μαζικα αγριους τα 150 με 180 ευρω που ζηταγανε για τον ενα πολλα ητανε...

----------


## vikitaspaw

βασικα καπου διαβασα - δεν ξερω αν ισχυει -  οτι η μάινα αποτελει πλεον ειδος προς εξαφανιση κ απαγορευεται η αγοραπωλησια της. Οπότε όπως κ να χει ο φιλαρακος σου που την πηρε ειναι πολυ τυχερος! Ελπιζω τυχερο να ειναι κ το πουλι μαζι του!!

----------


## warlock

Όχι δεν ήταν κάτι τέτοιο .Για έναν ιό ή κάτι που μεταφερθηκε από τα εκτροφικά γεράκια (γιατί είναι φημισμένες οι αγορές εκεί για το είδος αυτό ) σε άγρια γεράκια εκεί.Και είχαν κάνει εμπάργκο σε αγορές γενικότερων πτηνών από Ανατολή .Θυμάται κανείς ???

----------


## Nikkk

> Βρε πέρασε από Ρέθυμνο ο Χρηστάρας και δε σταμάτησε για ένα δροσερό νερό????
> Καλά να περνάει στα όμορφα Χανιά !!!!!
> 
> Πήγε σε χέρια που γράφουν και εδώ,Νίκη?????


Πέρασε, πέρασε κ δε σταμάτησε αλλά απ'οτι έμαθα σταμάτησε σε 2 μπλόκα της τροχαίας κ ενώ σ'όλη τη διαδρομή δεν έβγαζε τσιμουδιά, μόλις άνοιγε το παράθυρο τον έπιανε η λογοδιάρροια!!  ::  Δε ξέρω αν έχει γραφτεί ο νεαρός που τον πήρε εδώ, δε ρώτησα, ίσως γιατί τον βρήκα αρκετά ενημερωμένο για τις μάινες...Επίσης με ενημέρωσε οτι ίσως αν βρει να πάρει κ δεύτερη!! <br>


> Να κάνω μία άσχετη ερώτηση? Παλιά οι μάινες ήταν της μόδας και αγοράζονταν πολύ φτηνά σε σχέση με την τιμή που έχουν τώρα


 <br>Εγω δεν έχω αυτή την εντύπωση καθώς κ αυτη που έδωσα τώρα αλλά κ παλιότερα που είχαμε ξανά μια, η τιμή της άγγιζε το χιλιάρικο όταν τις πήραμε. Το Χρήστο τον δώσαμε στη μισή τιμή απ'οτι τον είχε πάρει ο πατέρας μου κ με πολύ δυσκολία καθώς όλοι οι ενδιαφερόμενοι ήταν Αθήνα κ εγώ δε το διακινδύνευα να τη στείλω κ να πάθει κάτι στη διαδρομή...'Ετσι ρίξαμε την τιμή κ τελικά έμεινε Κρήτη...<br>

----------

